# What A great gift idea.......



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

I met this guy Chad - who makes these pet bios so that you can have an awesome way to display who your pet really is. Please vist his website pet-bios.com I ordered one to make a gift for my sister and her family. Their black lab is 10 yrs old now and her health is not the best - so I thought this would be a great gift idea. He makes a bio from questions he asks - like pets favorite treats, past times, friends, things to do, least favorites, special skills, hobbies. I just love this idea.


----------

